# Online t shirt printing average turn around time



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

What is your average turn around time ? This is in regards to online businesses.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

We tell clients normal turnaround for DTG printing is 2.5 to 3 business days + time in transit (contracted to allow up to 9 days for scraps, miss ships from supplier, etc).

If we receive an order submission anytime before Noon CST, we order the garment that day, it arrives the next day. We stage it for printing and many times it is out the door that day!


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I push our services for longer times and deliver under. Our newest software coming out will be promoting 3-7 days on average for DTG fulfillment and 3-14 days for screen printing fulfillment depending on size (of course a 3,000-5,000 piece screen print run you want to make sure it gets packed right and not rushed through). Also we list 7 days for dtg since a 200 piece front and back dtg order can take a good bit of time at 1440 dpi PLUS we don't want one customer "hogging" a single machine for days, this is where other customers would see drastic increases in turn. If we set proper expectations we can always work to move faster as we continue to open more locations.

Our actual average DTG time is 3-4 days and 4-8 for screen printing. Plus keep in mind these times are based on ordering before noon, print ready art, and so forth. 

Our main goal has been to limit our clients to a core group of great ones and grow as we add more to that group, not falling into the trap of printing for everyone and slowly loosing control of standard turnaround and great quality.


----------



## JuliaGiff (Jul 29, 2013)

Our average print fulfilment time over the past year has been 3 days, however way say 3-7 days in case of complications, like if we have to get in touch due to a faulty print file.


----------



## DEA2015 (Jun 30, 2015)

Our company is usually shipping same day or next day on orders. we can also do next day or 2 day shipping at a lower rate


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

I also say up to 7 days just in case of anything happening, but tees are sent out within 2-3 days normally + transit time.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

I tell my customers two weeks at the outset and usually deliver in a week or less. But i like having the extra time as a buffer in case of complications


----------

